# General Advice for CO Fly—fisher



## Amphispur (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey all,

I have a 7wt Winston and a reel (my uncles ‘loaner’) and I was wanting fly advice and just in general how it differs here vs river Brookies and rainbows? I have a few flies my father gave me to work with along with my regular trout flies. I’d love recommended flies for x fish. If I don’t have it I can probably make it. 


Thanks,

Zach


----------



## Amphispur (Feb 24, 2017)

Also I’m by UWF


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*No comparison possible.*

Most SW fish are "Un-educated" so pretty easy to catch. You will need much larger flies than you normally used for Trout Most folks would recommend a Clouser but any decent sized Clouser will probably be too much for a 7wt. 

I seldom tie on smaller than a #2 hook an most flies are on 2/0's. I would suggest tying or buying a few Cockroach patterns. I generally use gray or brown grizzly with a gray squirrel collar in size 1. These will catch Trout and Redfish under most conditions. Same fly with white or yellow tail and dyed red squirrel collar for bright days. Honestly, 6 4"white, black, grizzly or yellow feathers tied on a hook will catch lots of fish. #2 -#4 white Woolly with a tiny hot orange tail will catch Pompano and Whiting in the surf. 7-8 foot 10# test mono leader should work. 3' 30# 3' 20# and 18" 10# works with most rods. You can go longer but there really isn't much need for serious stealth 

I have no current knowledge for that area so I can't say where. With decent tide and wind conditions and (preferably some cloud cover) I am sure I could catch 5-10 fish wading up there in a morning.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Based on my experience you'll need 3 different patterns in the Pensacola area: a clouser, a deceiver, and a gurgler. 

I tie all of them on a Billy Pate Eagle Claw 2/0 short shank hook. I have best results with clousers and deceivers in chartreuse and white, blue and yellow (guess the fish here like the Blue Angels too!!!), olive and white, and green and pink. For gurglers I tie new penny colored (orange, brown, and black), all white, all black, and all brown.

Keep your leaders simple too. Just 6 - 9' of 15# fluorocarbon.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

SW fish do tend not be so picky as you may be used to, but a pattern that has to seemed to really work when fishing the bay for me is Henry Cowan's Menhaden. Perhaps just a dressed up clouser maybe it's the pink hot spot! Not sure but it gets ate. 
I've been tying it on a 1/0 Gamakatsu stinger w/a medium dumbbell eyes.
Another thing I guess I 'm just hard headed about, I'm going to use a tapered leader tied or bought and on a floating line I like it around 12'. :yes:


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Another option is bass/bream in the creeks around here. Not as many or as big as river systems in other parts of the country but it can make for a relaxing morning wading or floating. Chartreuse popper size 4-8 is what I primarily throw.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I use Yes it is a little on the light side but unless I am targeting larger fish I catch speck pompano on a regular basis walking the beach with clousers and Pink Charlies. size 2
Dont be afraid to use it. make sure your reel has plenty of backing.


----------

